# Angeln in Ontario, Kanada



## CanYaker (27. November 2011)

Hallo

Neu im Forum möchte ich Euch alle aus Kanada grüßen.
Einen kleinen Einblick was man hier angeln kann könnt ihr hier sehen. Meine Zielfische: SPLAKE und LAKE TROUT
Evtl. gibt es bei Euch auch Angler die gern vom Kajak angeln?
Wie meins ausgerüstet ist, mit Fischfinder u.a., zeige ich dort auch:

ANGELN IN NORDONTARIO KANADA

Grüße
CanYaker


----------

